# Yoga vs Pilates



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't tried pilates, but yoga is great! I've been doing it for years and my balance and flexibility has improved tenfold because of it. I also have a lot of trouble with insomnia so I do yoga before bed every night and it helps a lot. 

Can't offer a comparison between the two, but yoga is definitely worth it if you decide to give it a shot.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

clumsychelsea said:


> I haven't tried pilates, but yoga is great! I've been doing it for years and my balance and flexibility has improved tenfold because of it. I also have a lot of trouble with insomnia so I do yoga before bed every night and it helps a lot.
> 
> Can't offer a comparison between the two, but yoga is definitely worth it if you decide to give it a shot.


Thanks, I've heard lots of great things about it. There are more yoga than Pilates classes offered around here as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I started doing yoga a couple of weeks ago with the Wii Fit and balance board. Holy Hannah! I knew I was out of shape, but Wowza! :shock:

I love it, though. I love that it gets me to relax. I am VERY tight through my back and shoulders (especially my left) and the yoga has definitely helped with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Ahh, yoga is wonderful. If you really want to get into it though, I suggest doing both. You're on the money: yoga is great for flexibility, balance and strength and pilates is more geared towards cardio, strength and toning. Doing 4 days a week alternating each is a nice way to balance the two. I can never quite choose which I like better. Maybe yoga as it gives a relaxing connected sensation, almost like a spiritual exercise as well as physical.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you see an increase in overall body strength and flexibilty with yoga?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

My trusted chiro got me into yoga and ropes class. You can 'invert' your self in one of the poses, called the pelvic swing. She grew 1.5 inches during the year she did this class! Overall, this one hour a week class has improved my flexibility in my low back, hips, and between my neck and shoulder. In addition I weight train and do extra yoga stretches during the week, and I ride 5 times a week. 

Pilates is good also, depending on the instructor. I think some of the things they do aren't necessarily useful. If I only had the chance to do one thing, it would be the ropes yoga. I could always do my weight training at home with pushups pullups and squats.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Do both and try PiYo. Google it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I normally do a yogalties class once a week, but could probably do more at home!

I was having shoulder issues, which effected my neck and back. After the first session I was shaking from holding.. so much effort initially! And the next day I felt where I needed to be stretched... love it now!

I even got my dad to start.

I like, after working out on other days, that I can have a good stretch off and have happy muscles


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

The basic difference between Yoga and Pilates is more philosophical. 

Yoga is a term that is derived from the Hindu religious practice of 'yoking' with their gods. They have many gods, and hence there are many yoga positions. 

Pilates is simply a system to develop physical strength, stamina and tone the muscles. 

Since the mere act of doing yoga implies the beseeching of foreign gods, even for those ignorant of this fact, doing Pilates is the preferred alternative.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't like yoga. It makes me nauseous for some reason. I got a pilates DVD geared toward Dressage riders and I like that a lot better.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm going for my first yoga class soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not the most flexible or balanced person so I find that yoga really helps, and it's a good warm up for riding or hiking.


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Yoga is mainly to help keep your body balanced, relaxed and flexible. Pilates is actually some hard core stuff and helps you build and strengthen muscle.  I'd recommend a YouTube channel called Blogilates. It's fantastic! I really feel the burn after doing one of her workouts.


----------



## picup436 (Nov 22, 2012)

I much prefer Pilates over Yoga. 

I like the movements and the stretching that yoga offers, but the spiritual side of it does my head in.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I've done Yoga only and find it very enjoyable for relaxation and a mind/body connection. However I need to lose some weight, and Pilates is the better choice when it comes to getting fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh, and for you Pilates veterans: do you absolutely need equipment to do it? Ideally I would like to do a program at home that doesn't involve buying equipment. Is that possible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

